# microphone problem - snd_hda 7.2 stable



## rdunkle (Nov 9, 2009)

I am unable to get the microphone to record with the HDA Realtek ALC883.  The mic works if I use an ancient SoundBlaster (snd_emu10k1).

```
7.2-STABLE FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE #2: Sat Nov  7 18:26:28 PST 2009

# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  59:59
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mix      is currently set to  50:50
Mixer rec      is currently set to  40:100
Recording source: mic

kernel: hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC883
kernel: pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
kernel: pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
kernel: pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```
The sound works on /dev/dsp1.0 to the front panel
The sound works on /dev/dsp0.0 to the rear panel
The mic works on neither the front or rear.


----------



## Bunyan (Nov 9, 2009)

This is what I did with my *snd_ich*:
[cmd=]echo "dev.pcm.0.vchans.play=4" >> /boot/loader.conf[/cmd]
Then [cmd=]sysctl dev.pcm.0.vchans.play=4[/cmd]
The microphone works and I can play up to 4 sound files at the same time.


----------



## mav@ (Nov 18, 2009)

When checking front connector, make sure you are using /dev/mixer1 mixer with /dev/dsp1 device.

Also check that in file hdac.c in function hdac_vendor_patch_parse() part about HDA_CODEC_ALC883 is commented out.


----------



## expl (Nov 18, 2009)

I tried to make my mic work on HDA for a while but did not manage. So I just bought a high quality USB mic, oh well...


----------



## rdunkle (Nov 22, 2009)

I tried the parameters for:
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans:
No luck.

Tried using the different mixers:   /dev/mixer1

The mic does not work in front panel or rear panel sockets.
Tried the 

I looked at:
Also check that in file hdac.c in function hdac_vendor_patch_parse() part about HDA_CODEC_ALC883 is NOT commented out. 

Not sure how to fix that until the next time I build new kernel.

I have found that the mic works with the CMedia CMI8738.
I have the CMedia card in the system until I can figure this out.


----------



## callado (Dec 18, 2009)

*A solution*

My mic did not work either with FreeBSD 7.2 or 8.0. I have Intel ICH8 HDA with Sigmatel 9227 codec.
So a kind of newbie solution:
I installed the 'oss' package in FreeBSD 8.0. At first kernel sources should be installed: Guide. Then the binary of the latest version of OSS can be downloaded from the OSS website:Download. After that the package can be installed with '_pkg_add oss-freebsdYOURVERSION_' as root from the download directory. One can also use '_pkg_add -r oss_' for an earlier version or use the '/usr/ports/audio/oss' port.
The sound card should be detected automatically and the system should be rebooted.
At this point I had still no mic input.
Then I launched '_ossxmix_' (if you do not have gtk, use '_ossmix_' from command line). I realized that my pink jack was set to 'rear'. I changed it to 'input'. Now the mic worked, but the input was distorted. After the reduction of the mic volume level, it is now OK. 
In Skype one can also try to enable or disable the automatic adjustment of mixer levels.


----------

